# Guitarist with no ego looking for people to jam with in Calgary



## zilla (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm 36, been playing for about 20 years now (god i feel old now).

I moved here a few years ago and I'm getting fed up with playing with myself... i mean at home..

Is there anyone out there who wants to get together a couple of times a month and crank out some tunes? 

The only catch is that i can't provide any jam space as i live in a condo 

as for the type of music i'm into: mainly rock and metal, tho I am open minded to most kind of music. Satriani, older metallica, dream theater, rush, acdc, king diamond, megadeth, queensryche, pink floyd, ratt, whatever! Rhythm, lead... doesn't matter. i just want to find some other guys who share my musical interests to jam with.

I live in the deep SW in Millrise.

Hopefully someone will be interested

Tim


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to jam as well, but I don't have any space either!?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Hi Tim. I would be interested. I do live in a house, but with a wife and 8 month old, so not sure how loud things can really get. I would imagine that we could try to find some place to make some noise. As far as types of music I like - Black Crowes, ZZ Top, ACDC, Sabbath, Alice Cooper, Ozzy...stuff like that. I am also in the SW. I was chatting with a couple other locals who were interested in doing this as well. Lets keep this thread alive and work something out. At the very least we can get together and try out some gear!


----------

